# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  D2R. Need send packet function address. I will pay 100 USD

## JohnWood87

Hi,

Need maphack. contact me plx

----------


## eternity666

pm me if interested

----------

